# 55 Gallon Stocking List



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, your setup looks good. You'll be able to grow a wide variety of plants. You may want to increase your filtration, but you will probably be fine. If you have a heavily planted tank in addition to the 2213 and AC50, on top of the Koralia nano for circulation, you'll probably be in good shape.

A few comments on the stocking:

Why just the one nerite? If you already have it, no problems. However, if you are purchasing it for the purpose of algae eating, one nerite won't make a noticeable impact in a 55g tank. 10 nerites would be more like it, but if it were me I'd probably have 25 (but that's just me).

Why the SAE? Is it for the purpose of algae eating? After about 6 months, SAEs don't actually eat that much algae. On top of that, as part of being a responsible fish owner, know that SAEs are communal fish and really belong in a group of at least 3, but more like 5 or more. 3 (or 5) SAEs in a 55g will wreak havoc on your plants(uprooting them) and other fish. They get pretty territitorial and will generally make for a stressful environment for your other fish. Unless you already have the one SAE, I would skip out on them. 

Also, why the single honey gourami? Again, gouramis are communcal fish and like to be in groups. If you already have it, that's fine, but if you are planning to purchase only a single honey gourami, I'd advise either skipping it or getting at least 5.

And finally, why the Albine BN? Algae control or do you already have. In general, if you're looking to have some serious algae control, otos are your best bet.

I mean all of this as constructive criticism.

If you are trying to plan ahead for quality algae control, I recommend that you read this post:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/110422-methods-algae-control.html


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Jeff for the input. Sorry, I forgot to mention, lot of equipment and some of the stock list are coming from a 20g tank I have. In regards to the nerite and SAE, I have them already. I'm not planning to add more and I'm afraid 4 more SAE's will push the bioload. I was looking into gourami's and it looks like they nip and attack each other. But if they do require more to feel at ease, I will take them out of the stock list. I really like the albino BN and prefer it over 4 SAE's (although I may change my mind). I will plant the tank densely but would like to leave some open space for the cories.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

KShoes said:


> Thanks Jeff for the input. Sorry, I forgot to mention, lot of equipment and some of the stock list are coming from a 20g tank I have. In regards to the nerite and SAE, I have them already. I'm not planning to add more and I'm afraid 4 more SAE's will push the bioload. I was looking into gourami's and it looks like they nip and attack each other. But if they do require more to feel at ease, I will take them out of the stock list. I really like the albino BN and prefer it over 4 SAE's (although I may change my mind). I will plant the tank densely but would like to leave some open space for the cories.


I totally understand having livestock left over from previous tanks. I figured that's what a lot of it was. I just wanted to make those comments just in case all of the fish were to be new purchases. 

I definitely wouldn't advise 5 SAEs in a 55g. For the health and enjoyment of the fish, I personally think they should be in no smaller than a 75g. 

Good luck with the tank!


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, I should have made that clear in the beginning... but the SAE will have to fly solo. I was looking to see if anyone had problems with any of these combinations but it seems to be ok.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Honey gourami aren't what I'd call "community fish"... I personally wouldn't try to keep more than 2 males in a 55gal tank, and even then the males may not get along.


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

Laura, yeah I took them out of my stocking list. I think the rest should be ok since no one has chimed in with horrible experiences (ie. the bolivians ripping apart the cories and pleco, etc.)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Your list looks good to me. roud:


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Jeff/Laura. Will stick with this stock list.


----------

